# Will you know if you hit something?



## H.awkeyeM.att

I get out of my car and I see two little dents and several scratches on the right side of my car, I don't think they were there before. My mind flashes back to pulling forward out of the school parking spot, I remember turning a *tad* early and I thought I was still able to clear everything. I did see some serious damage on the car next to me in the mirror but I figured it was from a previous accident. I would have felt or heard something if I actually hit the car, right?

I'm freaking out now. :afr Am I paranoid, or a potential hit-and-runner?


----------



## nubly

those darn parked cars always get in the way dont they?

when i was younger, i had one of those parked cars hit me


----------



## ericj

I've been hit in parking lots a number of times. You might've been a victim instead... This is why I now drive a very uncool car that I don't care about that much.

You would hear and feel it if you hit another car.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I've seen enough vehicles crunched in parking lots that whenever I drive one of my nicer vehicles I usually park far away from the entrance. I've actually witnessed it a few times, usually an elderly driver with a white knuckle grip on the steering wheel who's looking straight ahead while backing up. Even the screeching sound of sheet metal isnt enough to stop them, usually it takes someone yelling and waving their arms to get the driver's attention and by that time the damage has already been done. My parents have picked up some nasty door dings by careless drivers who park too close and fling their door open.


----------



## ericj

I have a great door story: Just after buying my first car (5 days), I went to the store with my mother. She waited in the car and while I was inside (minutes), someone drove up, slammed their door hard against my car (leaving a crease, pinning mom inside), then when they couldn't pull it hard enough to close it, they started their car again, then drove to get it loose, leaving another scrape. They didn't stop, just drove away, but mom got the license plate number and called the police. Not sure what happened next, because they confirmed there was white paint on her door and maroon paint on my car, but they wouldn't disclose who it was or provide any insurance information. The damage was nearly 2k to fix on my brand-new full coverage insurance (with my $500 deductible) that I just started (which was already freaky expensive because I was only 17)... That one isn't the greatest story, though - The best one was a snowy day when I parked my car in a few parking lots and someone left a huge dent in the rear-right quarter panel. I didn't even see it until I got home that night, so I couldn't even tell them where it happened. That one was a similar repair price...


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Jeez, people are just horrible sometimes.


----------



## WineKitty

If you hit a car, you definitely know it.


----------



## millenniumman75

You'd know it.

I drove a dark green Metro and somebody hit me with a tan car. There was a scrape involving tan paint on the bottom side of my door. I haven't parked in that area since! (close to three years now!)


----------



## copper

Lonelyguy said:


> I've seen enough vehicles crunched in parking lots that whenever I drive one of my nicer vehicles I usually park far away from the entrance.


I also park a long ways away from any building. But it always seems some prick will always park right next to me.


----------



## David1976

After getting my car's front bumper fixed after someone went through a stop sign and hit me... someone in a parking lot hit the same bumper... and of course it being plastic has a small crack now... my mother just got a brand new car and someone opened their door into her door while she was in traffic... the guy was a real loser... thankfully she has a crossover type suv with a rubber type panel on the bottom half of the door... so it didn't leave anything that bad..
Im college my entire driver's side was dented in by someone in the parking lot.. no note and no one saw it happen...


----------



## Jocelyn

Go Hawkeyes! 
Just had to say that. I was born in Iowa.


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol


----------

